# How Much Animal Crossing Merch Do You Own?



## CuriousCharli (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm just curious. I have a Bunnie Plush currently and she sits on my bed watching over me as i sleep. I do plan on getting more plushies in fact i'm looking for a Stitches plush to keep her company but i think he's been all bought out which is understandable.




Here she is watching herself walking around Aladine. In reality (i guess) Bunnie's been with me for 10 years. My first AC game was Wild World. She's in that town currently too.

Is there anything you have or want to get?


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 25, 2015)

Other than games, nothing.


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 25, 2015)

Not merch per se, but I do have the figurines I made (plus a whole lot of others) in my signature


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 25, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Other than games, nothing.



pretty much this


----------



## jekojiru (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a baby small tortimer figurine (-:


----------



## CuriousCharli (Nov 25, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Not merch per se, but I do have the figurines I made (plus a whole lot of others) in my signature



Awwh they're sooo cute.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 25, 2015)

I recently got Isabelle, Reese, Bunnie, and Fauna plushies from Nintendo World in New York!  I also have Digby and Isabelle amiibo, a Happy Home Designer 3DS with matching case, a KK Slider phone charm, Animal Crossing stickers, and a little Isabelle figure with a little town hall to match. So quite a few things, but I'd love more. xD


----------



## cIementine (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a fauna plush and a gyroid and kk slider 3ds charms


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Nov 25, 2015)

I've got all the games, the new 3ds xl , all the amiibo figures currently out as well as all the cards, and a small bluebear charm that goes on my DS {I think it was during the time wild world came out} 

I really wanted a stitches plush but the only one I found was at a current bidding of 40 dollars on ebay, so I ended up not getting it >.<


----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> Not merch per se, but I do have the figurines I made (plus a whole lot of others) in my signature


Those are really cute!

Other than the games and a few of the amiibo cards, I just have two decks of playing cards.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 25, 2015)

nothing. dont plan on getting any merch.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 25, 2015)

None  But I'm getting the new 3DS with the new leaf cover on it, and I'm hoping to get an Isabelle plush soon


----------



## Tikikata (Nov 26, 2015)

I have a lot of plushies from when the movie was released. I also own all the current amiibo figures and trying to collect all of the cards. Plus all the games in English thus far, lol.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 26, 2015)

As of right now, all I have is 1 copy of Wild World, 2 copies of New Leaf, 1 copy of Happy Home Designer, and all but 16 of the series one NA Amiibo cards. I'll probably get some of the Amiibo figures because they're really cute.


----------



## Heyden (Nov 26, 2015)

Reese, Cyrus and KK amiibo
gonna buy the rest when they're on sale though


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 26, 2015)

My merch is practically non-existent.


----------



## piske (Nov 27, 2015)

I have the ACNL themed 3DS XL, the HHD New 3DS and a Reese plush :>


----------



## Coach (Nov 28, 2015)

I recently got a set of figures, I'm hoping to get more of that set soon. I'd also like to get plush toys of June, Aurora and Bluebear at some point, if I can find them!



Spoiler: Pic of figures


----------



## emolga (Nov 28, 2015)

as well as the games, i have the Isabelle and Digby amiibo and a Mr. Resetti plush. i also have some amiibo cards and a Nintendo power guide to ACG


----------



## Panduhh (Nov 28, 2015)

I have all the games and my hubby recently bought me a Punchy hat (My favorite animal of all time)


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Nov 29, 2015)

I've got all the handheld AC games, a Happy Home Designer case, a few packs of amiibo cards, and a Tom Nook amiibo figure :3 I'd love to have some plushies and a shirt or two someday...


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 1, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Those are really cute!
> 
> Other than the games and a few of the amiibo cards, I just have two decks of playing cards.





DarkCharliXo said:


> Awwh they're sooo cute.



Thanks guys ^^ There are some really amazing ones on Etsy, but they're too expensive for me (especially because they ship from the US), and I have a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## en_1gma (Dec 1, 2015)

GameCube through 3DS games (besides HHD), and a few figures/pieces from Wild World. And the PRIMA Guide for New Leaf.


----------



## glow (Dec 2, 2015)

other than ACNL, HHD and the amiibos I have no merch :c I need some in my life though I don't even care if it's official lol


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 2, 2015)

I have a Villager Amiibo and I got a Resetti plush from a Reddit Secret Santa, but other than that none


----------



## ashjaed (Dec 2, 2015)

Other than the games, limited edition 3DS's and amiibo/cards I just have a Christmas shirt I bought off red bubble haha. 

This one in fact!


----------



## Kristen (Dec 2, 2015)

This made me die a little bit inside, I want plushies so badly. I have a weird obsession with collecting plushies though (I have so many Nintendo/Pok?mon plushies it's not even funny) so I have too many but I might considering giving some up to buy a cute Cyrus, Reese, K.K. Slider, etc. plush.

I have an amiibo card, if that counts? That's it though.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 3, 2015)

Isabelle Plush and Mini figurine set that came with my ACNL copy xD


----------



## xBlablahi (Dec 3, 2015)

Just recently got the card collectors album, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## Cariicarky (Dec 5, 2015)

None, but I'm asking for some for Christmas. <3


----------



## Minerva (Dec 5, 2015)

I only own New Leaf, but I would love to buy Reese's plush because it's so cute.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 5, 2015)

My Isabelle Amiibo will be here on Tuesday! I ordered her yesterday on Amazon.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Dec 6, 2015)

If I exclude anything video game related (games, amiibo, game guides, cover plates, etc), I think the only thing I have is a plush of Cyrus I bought at Nintendo World.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm not really into plush, but I do own every game in the series, but in NA and JP regions- quickly shot up to 14 games. I also have the player's guides for all the NA games. I have a few of the Club Nintendo rewards, the 2 game cases (3DS and DS), the playing cards, the mini playing cards, and imported from JP CN karuta cards. I do have the entire e-reader NA version series coming, thanks recently to ebay, and a person I'm pretty sure is on this site. Oh, and I have all of series 1 NA amiibo cards. Thanks to online trading I'll probably have all 400 without the need of having to use sites like ebay for them, unlike the e-reader in 2002! It's a modest collection, basically all the game stuff, nothing really outside it other than Club Nintendo stuff.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Other than games, nothing.



This, but I'd like more merch.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Dec 8, 2015)

A Tom Nook plush, (Based on his Nook's Cranny uniform) a Villager amiibo, and a Tom Nook amiibo. And some amiibo cards.


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 8, 2015)

I've got the Isabelle/Shizue Nendoroid.
View attachment 158080

- - - Post Merge - - -

...and the poptart-3DS XL.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 8, 2015)

I only own a Wild World-Mabel keychain. It's over five years old and a little bit dirty because of the age. ;-;


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

Does the game count? Hahaaaaa
i must be a fake fan............


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 9, 2015)

just the games and a few game guides, including the massive japanese new leaf guide book.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2015)

Harriet amibo card, the HHD n3ds xl console and the hhd digital copy? x)) I hope I can get the amiibos and more cards though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 10, 2015)

Nothing so far besides 2 copies of ACNL and 1 HHD and lots of amiibo cards. I want to get some phone charms for my DS


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 13, 2015)

I have the New Leaf 3DS XL pouch, the Wild World playing cards from Club Nintendo, the Isabelle and Digby Amiibo figures that came with Amiibo Festival, 10 Amiibo cards, and I recently bought the 2016 wall calendar.


----------



## Aali (Dec 13, 2015)

I was at Gamestop last week and got the amiibo 3-pack with Cyrus, K.K, and Reese.

- - - Post Merge - - -

IDK why since I don't own a NEW 3ds, Happy Home Designer, or the one for Wii U and frankly I don't plan to buy any of those so I guess they are just for show.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I have an animal crossing 3DS, amiibo cards, and a 3DS charm that's pretty much it ;-;


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 19, 2015)

Not a single thing, just the game itself! I once had a second cartridge but I gave it away.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 19, 2015)

Lots and lots of amiibo cards, the HHD version of the 3ds, and the HHD pouch for the 3ds.

I would love it if there was a wider selection of plushies available, but my wallet is glad that isn't the case.


----------



## skout (Dec 22, 2015)

I have an adorable Isabelle charm for my 3DS c:


----------



## okaimii (Dec 22, 2015)

None. I would love to have some Animal Crossing merch (especially 3ds charms!) but I have no money.


----------



## Greggy (Dec 22, 2015)

OP, that Bunnie plushie is *SO CUTE*!
Do games count? I have Animal Crossing New Leaf's physical copy, Happy Home Designer as a digital copy. I have two Animal Crossing themes on the 3DS: The Happy Home Designer theme and the paw-print wallpaper theme I got from Nintendo Badge Arcade. In Streetpass Mii Plaza my Mii wears an Isabelle hat.
Besides that, I have literally zero. Animal Crossing isn't popular in my country, so no merchandise were sold even at gaming stores. Heck, they don't even sell Amiibo cards here yet! I really wanted an Animal Crossing plushie. They look so cuddly. Is there an official Snake plushie? I would like to have a Snake plushie. Also I'm planning to get an Isabelle Nendoroid if I spotted one on hobby stores, even if I'm not a huge fan of Isabelle. I also want some Amiibo cards of my favorite villagers and NPCs.


----------



## seanrc (Dec 23, 2015)

The special HHD 3DS, and I'm going to get the Fauna plush for Christmas.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 23, 2015)

fauna plush, amiibo cards, amiibo card collector's guide


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 23, 2015)

For Christmas I should have all the games except City Folk and the original GC game, at thist point all I want is just merchandise like amiibo cards, 3DS plates and AC sheet set <3


----------



## Bowie (Dec 24, 2015)

Too much.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 24, 2015)

I have an Isabel pin and stickers of some shop workers + one of the Nooks! My friend gave them to me!


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

I only have the animal crossing wild world, city folk, new leaf, and happy home designer. I would like to collect some amiibo action figures and stuff too, if there were more options/variety too choose from, not that what is there is bad x3


----------



## mayortash (Dec 24, 2015)

I have some AC key fobs that I got from gatcha balls. I also have the little Isabelle and Town Hall that came with NL when it was released in the UK. And I got the pop tart DS (aka, the 3DS XL with ACNL downloaded onto it). And I'm sure somewhere I have an AC bento box.


----------

